# Stone cladding system - is there an inexpensive, lightweight option?



## eastcoaster (Feb 2, 2012)

A rain screen system just means you waterproof behind the cladding and leave a gap in between. This allows moisture that gets behind the cladding to escape rather than fester and cause mold. It is very common in Europe but also catching on here especially in commercial applications. Some examples:

http://www.4specs.com/s/07/07-4800.html

Regarding price, you can do a rain screen with hardipanel which costs about $1/foot (for material) while thin stone on honeycomb and metal proprietary systems cost upwards of 30-40/foot. 

Hardipanel doesn't look so great and has exposed fasteners. We have used other ecocement panels for a very modern look but they are not as good looking as stone. In an earlier thread Tscarborough mentioned building your own non-proprietary system of thin stone with hidden clips for less money. Looking for an an option between fiber cement board and expensive proprietary systems.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If you can find the clips, all you need to do is gut grooves in the top and bottom of each stone. You would need a drainage matt in behind.


----------



## Vieczorek (Feb 23, 2011)

*One option*


----------



## Vieczorek (Feb 23, 2011)

*Another option*


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Vieczorek said:


>


Looks like you have more than one pizza oven there.


----------

